# Worm? Or stringy poo from glass shrimp



## MAD Scotsman (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I have a small 30 litre shrimp tank which is home to 3 amanos, 1 glass shrimp and 4 male endlers (also a baby cherry shrimp which I fear has been eaten).

Water parameters are fine and the fish and shrimps seem to be quite happy - although I did give half a dose of eSHa Exit (safe for shrimps) a few days ago as the endlers were rubbing themselves on items in the tank.

Anyway, this morning I noticed my glass shrimp had a thin string trailing behind him. It was maybe 2 inches long and seemed to be segmented into alternating grey and white segments, each perhaps <1mm long.

The worm/string didn't seem to be alive and as the shrimp walked along some bogwood, the string was snagging and snapping quite easily.
By the time I found my camera, the worm/string was nowhere to be seen.

I just wonder what the heck it was, and if I should be alarmed. If it was a worm, has the eSHa exit killed it?


----------



## MAD Scotsman (Feb 18, 2009)

Whatever it is, he's still passing it and I just managed to get this (less than perfect) picture.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

And he'll continue to pass it. Poop.


----------



## conebone69 (Feb 18, 2009)

my cherries got those too. Poop.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Ah. The old "poop worm". Harmless. It will pass. (Get it?)


----------



## MAD Scotsman (Feb 18, 2009)

Well that's a relief, lol.
Thank you! :hihi:


----------

